# What is your favorite breakfast drink?



## Hackerman (Jun 30, 2016)

A little off topic for a pot forum but I need a new morning shake and I'm wondering what people are drinking.

I am generally a healthy eater and I have a balanced diet. However, I am just NOT a morning eater. It nearly gags me to eat food first thing in the morning. So, for years, I have simply had a breakfast shake and it always kept me running until I eat lunch.

I drank Slim Fast for years. The primary ingredients were, Skim Milk, Sugar, Cocoa and the micro vitamins and other ingredients. NO artificial sweeteners AT ALL.

They changed the formula a couple years ago and started using artificial sweeteners so I stopped Slim Fast and switched to High Protein Boost.

I'm really not happy with it and I am considering my own blend of protein, vitamins and nutrients. Just like we feed our plants. LOL

Just wondering if anyone else here is a shake drinker in the morning and what you drink.

I know that here is no replacement for a high protein sausage and eggs breakfast but I just can't stomach that first thing in the morning so, for me, this is the next best thing.

Anyone drinking breakfast?


----------



## yarddog (Jun 30, 2016)

I drink k a glass of ice cold milk in the morning.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 30, 2016)

I use a bar... GF....http://www.theglutenfreebar.com/?gclid=CM_84ueR0s0CFRVsfgodrv4DcA

These are good but not real sweet Nice organic protein. They keep me going a while. I do dunk them in my bullet coffee..yum


----------



## zigggy (Jul 2, 2016)

liptons tea,,,two bags,,,,milk 4 sugars ,,,repeat three times each morning ,,,smoking a joint with the last cup ,,,,have a nice day


----------



## Bongofury (Jul 3, 2016)

Black coffee.


----------



## pcduck (Jul 3, 2016)

Black coffee and bong hits


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jul 3, 2016)

.

Boost, High Protein Boost, Special-K (slim-fat tastes like can)

I don't get "hungry" till 11:30 - 1pm (then, WATCH OUT!)

coffee (milk & sugar) and weed till then

:48: 

View attachment PICT0055.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 3, 2016)

Coffee


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 3, 2016)

Breakfast of champions around here!!! Coffee and bong hits!


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 3, 2016)

LOL Well. at least I know I'm in good company. LOL

Boost and bong hits. Then, coffee and joints until lunch. LOL

Not many "lumberjack breakfast" people here. Doesn't anyone actually eat eggs and bacon for breakfast any more? LOL


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 3, 2016)

I am also not a morning eater.  My favorite is a cup of strong coffee with a little Irish Cream and a nice sativa.


----------



## mrcane (Jul 3, 2016)

Chai tea...and weed....as we speek....:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 3, 2016)

Hackerman, my husband has eggs and bacon every morning..


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 3, 2016)

The guy I train dogs with used to live on a farm (divorce). I got fresh eggs twice a week. Beautiful green eggs with nice thick shells and deep yellow, very rich yokes.

I was eating a dozen or more eggs a week back then. LOL

I am headed to the store tomorrow to see what I can find. I'll definitely try the GFB bars.


----------



## NeedDaWeed (Jul 4, 2016)

Finely ground (powdered) decarboxylated cannabis, mixed into a variety of morning smoothies,... with fresh fruit, coconut water, coconut oil and mixed nuts. Puts a smile on my face about 30 minutes after consuming and holds me over till dinner often.

oh, and jet black coffee!


----------



## yarddog (Jul 4, 2016)

I go through cycles with my eating habits.    Sometimes I get to where I can't est anything until lunch or later.   Makes it hard on me because my job is so physical.   On days like that I can't force more than a bite or two of food.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 4, 2016)

NeedDaWeed said:


> Finely ground (powdered) decarboxylated cannabis, mixed into a variety of morning smoothies,... with fresh fruit, coconut water, coconut oil and mixed nuts. Puts a smile on my face about 30 minutes after consuming and holds me over till dinner often.
> 
> oh, and jet black coffee!




WOW NDW (needDaWeed) that sounds very healthy. I know folks juice the raw cannabis leaves.. Tell me about coconut water? Like blended cashews?  wowsers..


----------



## yarddog (Jul 4, 2016)

Some mornings make a milkshake.    Ice cream, heavy cream, peanut butter, a spotted banana and just a touch of chocolate syrup.      Puts weight on ya.   Lol.    It's like a carb overload   
  but really, milk in the morning is good.   It's  good source of protein.   Sugar for short term energy.  Fat and for long term energy.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 4, 2016)

Yum  YD.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 4, 2016)

Coffee and Weed,,,yummy


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 4, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I am also not a morning eater.  My favorite is a cup of strong coffee with a little Irish Cream and a nice sativa.



Me too, THG, 'cept I use caramel macchiato in my chief's coffee.


----------



## sopappy (Jul 5, 2016)

Hackerman said:


> A little off topic for a pot forum but I need a new morning shake and I'm wondering what people are drinking.
> 
> I am generally a healthy eater and I have a balanced diet. However, I am just NOT a morning eater. It nearly gags me to eat food first thing in the morning. So, for years, I have simply had a breakfast shake and it always kept me running until I eat lunch.
> 
> ...



I'm like that myself, can't eat first thing. I don't think we're designed to.
First thing should be a tall glass of room temp, 300ppm, bubbled water.


----------



## yarddog (Jul 5, 2016)

What are you doing, drinking some general hydroponics in the morning??


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 5, 2016)

St. Nick, what is caramel macchiato?  It sounds delicious.  I am also getting into iced coffee as the weather has been so hot.  Cold brewed coffee has less acid and is easier on my stomach.  I love coffee, but too much can really mess with my stomach.  And you can go broke buying Starkbuck's everyday.  It is a calorie laden drink though.  I have to go work to get rid of the calories that I have consumed.  

Sopappy--I take it you have a carbonator?  I just love mine and drink a lot more water since I got it.   LOL--mine does not however, tell me the ppms of my beverage.   Picked up some ginger so I can make up a bit of ginger syrup here to throw into the water for an extra health advantage.


----------



## Hackerman (Jul 5, 2016)

Well, I tried 3 new breakfast bars. Yuck.

The Curate bar was way too sweet. Even with a full glass of skim milk, it was way more sweet than I like.

Today, I tried the Annie's Homegrown Chewy Granola bars. A little better but still too sweet. I really prefer something salty tasting. I'm not a big sweets person.

I have one more that I am trying right now........... Still too sweet. 

They all seem to want to taste like candy bars. About the only candy bar I can stomach is the Planter's Peanut Bar or maybe a Payday.

The 2 chocolate bars have 12 grams of fat. Too much. The Granola bar has only about 2 grams of fat. Unfortunately, the Granola bars only have 1 gram of fiber and the other 2 have 4 grams. I like fiber. Sugar was close to 10 grams in each. Again, too much for me. And, although I get protein from the glass of skim milk, the bars only provide 4 or 5 grams each.

So, I would say all 3 were unacceptable. I do find the format of a "bar" very easy to eat. That's one good thing.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 5, 2016)

Send my your addy, i will send you a gfb. lol really... not sweet..


----------



## sopappy (Jul 5, 2016)

yarddog said:


> What are you doing, drinking some general hydroponics in the morning??



300 ppm is just mineral water, I bubble it and drink it.


----------



## Keef (Jul 5, 2016)

Newman's Own  Organic (Newman's Special Blend )-- in a Kuerig K-cup ---With Turbinato sugar !-- Or --We can fight !-- I have my coffee and a couple cannacaps and a spoon of coconut oil for breakfast  -- then find my pipe !-- Then maybe another cup of coffee!-- I usually don't eat until later in the day !--


----------



## grantsforcollege (Jul 12, 2016)

Black coffee


----------



## St_Nick (Jul 17, 2016)

THG, the caramel macchiato, is a International Delight creamer. For 45 years I drank my coffee black.  Tried this and loved it.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 17, 2016)

I do both,,,sometimes i want strong black coffee and sometimes i want a sweeter coffee(touch of hazelnut ) with a bowl of strong weed. Yehaaaaaaaaa


----------



## SHOT (Jul 17, 2016)

Black coffee when i wake up and after an hoir a cup of milk with MJ if i have. I wish i have a girlfriend that smoke MJ!


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 28, 2016)

Beer And Weed if i have it


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 28, 2016)

Does a margarita count?   Lmao


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 29, 2016)

trillions of atoms said:


> Does a margarita count?   Lmao



only on Holidays


----------



## mrcane (Nov 29, 2016)

Chai tea...and a bowl of whatever


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 29, 2016)

I am now drinking a green protein drink... nuff said.


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 29, 2016)

spicy bloody marys are a nice way to start the day


----------



## lyfespan (Nov 29, 2016)

MHP up your mass mixed with half&half and 1/4 cup raw steel cut oats


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 29, 2016)

orangesunshine said:


> spicy bloody marys are a nice way to start the day


:yeahthat:


----------



## johnnybuds (Jan 7, 2017)

orangesunshine said:


> spicy bloody marys are a nice way to start the day




I Took Your Advise. The One Im Doing Taste Great!


----------



## Hackerman (Aug 12, 2017)

I am nearing nirvana on this breakfast drink thing. The VitaMix pulled through after all. I simply couldn't stomach those vegetable "smoothies". Too frosty, too much air, the color is enough to make you gag, and if that doesn't the taste surely will.

I think I finally found a nice mix of carbs, protein, green veggies and convenience that is finally working for me. Absolutely no processed sugars of any kind and it tastes great (still working on the color LOL).

I can make freezer bags of these items:

1/2 banana
3 - 4 strawberries
small handful of kale, broccoli, spinach, whatever green I have.

I use bananas for the K and because the taste is pretty strong. 
Strawberries are nice and juicy but I'll swap blueberries (big antioxidant) or whatever other fruit I have handy.

This goes into the freezer and I can pull them any time and not have to worry if I have fresh fruit in the house.

So, I pull a bag from the freezer and I add:

About 1-1/2 cups of unsweetened Almond Milk Silk brand. Sometime vanilla flavored. Water will also do just fine. It's just so it's not so thick in the end.

1 scoop of whey protein, again sometimes vanilla flavored. No sugars or sweeteners. Watch protein powder if you buy it. Most of it has some kind of sweetener. Often artificial. Nice healthy additive. LOL

I also toss in my 1 a day men's 55+ multi vitamin. My brands and type varies. It's nice for trace elements.

Then, I'll toss in a handful (about 8 or 9) fresh almonds, maybe some raisins.

That sound like I got everything. LOL

The taste is incredible. No air bubbles. After you run it at full speed for a while, you put it on level 1 and it bleeds out all the air. Plus, it's not milkshake thick. It's more like the thickness of the store-bought breakfast drinks.

Goes down yummy to my tummy.

It definitely bloats you out a little when you drink it. It's probably 24 ounces or so. Sometimes, I'll drink half before I go to the gym and then drink the other half when I come back.

In any event, I am thrilled to finally find a breakfast drink that's not full of a bunch of stuff with names I can't even pronounce. LOL

Now, I am thinking af adding a few grams of decarbed pot to a batch and see how it goes. My tolerance wouldn't blink and a few grams of pot but, you never know. Maybe this mix will put it in my bloodstream just right. LOL


----------



## 2RedEyes (Aug 13, 2017)

We went out to breakfast this morning, I had corned beef hash and eggs, but I also had a Bloody Mary. Most mornings I have coffee blessed with a slice of cannabutter...well, I had that this morning before we left too.


----------



## Ron (Sep 8, 2017)

I'm drinking chocolate drink. Anyone knows MILO maybe most of you are drinking coffee but it sucks that whenever I drink coffee my stomach starts to acts very weird. THat's why as alternate to that, I drink chocolate drinks.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 6, 2018)

Hackerman, that almond milk isn't that great for you.  Nice on the other stuff though.
In the winter i do this blend,
2 tbl Flax seed, has protien ground fresh in the vitamix
2 tbl collegen powder, has protein.

1 cup mixed berries
1/2 cup orange juice
Sometimes yogurt. oh and i have been buying a pineapple and freezing it in big pieces, sometimes i add that instead of the berries. 
Very yummy.


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 6, 2018)

I quit using the almond milk and just use spring water now. I do add a handful of raw almonds to the mix.

However, what's wrong with almond milk?


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 6, 2018)

It has like 3 almonds in a carton and lots of carregenan and sugar and other stuff. You are doing the best thing by adding the almonds to your smoothie.


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 6, 2018)

Cool, thanks. It's a lot easier to keep fresh water than it is milk so I switched a long time ago.

With all the talk of "total extraction" and "whole plant" this and that, I am wondering if I should toss a handful of canna leaves in every morning. LOL


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 6, 2018)

do it and let me know if i am brave enough to do that.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 6, 2018)

I forgot i use coconut water, for a couple of weeks, has as much P as a banana.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 7, 2018)

Guess I'm the only person that drinks orange juice anymore.


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 7, 2018)

Unless the orange juice is fresh-squeezed, you might as well be drinking orange soda pop.

Read up on how they make FCOJ and you'll be drinking something else real fast. LOL


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 7, 2018)

I use the oj for sugar. Most times i use a whole orange.  My cousin worked for florida citrus. lol

Should we put a fan leaf in our smoothies Hackerman?


----------



## Hackerman (Apr 7, 2018)

I used to be a big OJ drinker until I learned how they make it. As with bread, honey and just about all foods. LOL It's really sad.

Basically, anything that's not fresh has been "decarboxylated". Most processed foods are boiled and heated until all the terps (vitamins and minerals) have been purged and clarified. Then, the vitamins and minerals are put back into the blend in specific amounts (so it always tastes the same to the consumer).

Most of the food we eat is much like dog food. It's purged of everything, purified and then the goodness is returned in specific amounts.

In many cases, the nutrients that are lost are replaced by the same nutrient from a completely different source. Ever wonder where they get the vitamins that are put into your milk? Don't ask. I'll tell you this much, your body only absorbs about 10% of what's put in there vs raw milk vitamins.

Small wonder we're all fat and unhealthy in this country. DiGornio's Pizza. LOL McDonalds in the schools.

As for fan leaves... there is more and more talk every day about the benefits of "whole plant" cannabis and how the acids have a ton of effects all their own (albeit, different that the post acid form). But, the analgesic properties of raw, undecarb'd cannabis alone are enough to say yes to your question.

However...... how much?

I think I remember reading that the amount needed for a noticeable effect is more than we would ever do. Like a whole plant a day or something ridiculous like that.

I suppose any amount would help. Especially long term. I'll try it next shake and let you know how it tastes. LOL


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 8, 2018)

Coffee, weed and weed..._and_ a lil weed.


----------

